# Any psychiatrist or Life coach nearby?



## Blank Bullet (Oct 10, 2014)

I need help finding a good psychiatrist or a life coach, kind of desperate here. I've been searching for a while but in vain. Any resources?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Blank Bullet said:


> I need help finding a good psychiatrist or a life coach, kind of desperate here. I've been searching for a while but in vain. Any resources?


are you in Cairo, my friend is a life coach


----------



## Blank Bullet (Oct 10, 2014)

MaidenScotland said:


> are you in Cairo, my friend is a life coach


Yes I am

Where is his practice located?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Blank Bullet said:


> Yes I am
> 
> Where is his practice located?


 It is not a him it's a her, she lives in Zamalek.. are you still interested,


----------



## Blank Bullet (Oct 10, 2014)

A her is even better but unfortunately i live pretty far away. Im located at the new cairo area


----------

